
How I Made My GitHub Pages 100% Faster - martingalovic
https://medium.com/@martingalovic/how-i-made-my-github-pages-100-faster-b7241a7795dd
======
martingalovic
100% is just for the catchiness, but it's f-ing faster now ;)

